# Solved: Anyone have experience using StubHub?



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

I am trying to get tickets to a sold out event (go figure) and I'm desperate to find a way to get these tickets.

I've found that one online option is StubHub. It doesn't seem very safe to me because StubHub does not actually hold the tickets and sellers are completely anonymous, with no pictures of the tickets themselves included or any means of contacting the seller.

To test it I went through some of the steps to register a seller's account and it was extremely simple, the only form of verification was an email. Because StubHub only holds the seller's financial information until tickets are bought there can be no financial or legal ramifications if the seller is a fraud.

Haha, I sound like I'm already completely dead-set against it. But I would like anyone who has actually purchased from StubHub to tell me their experience with it. I would also welcome any alternative suggestions for getting tickets.


----------



## Nlarke (Jul 28, 2007)

I did some more research on StubHub after unsuccessfully Googling it for hours and I found this review on Epinions, among plenty of others that tell a similar story.

http://www.epinions.com/content_237952601732


----------

